# reptile shed



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2008)

Iv got a week off at the end of april and the misses wants the reptiles in a shed outside so she has been looking on here at what people have done and seen that morelia spilota has done an excellent job and now wants the same thinking that it will be really easy and done over night :2wallbang: morelia spilota has kindly sent me a list of materials and a detailed step by step of how he made it. The shed is also going to be used to put the lawnmover and other bits inside, im not sure if im going to use the vivs iv already got or build some inside in shed, if i build them inside do you think that they should be double skinned and insulated for that extra heat in the winter? and also whats the best wood to use for a viv outside that keeps the heat in best? iv used standard melamine wood for the vivs in the house but not sure if that would be best for outside.

also i would appreciate any more ideas and tips - send them my way : victory:


----------



## r4nd33 (Mar 19, 2011)

I am also doing this in the summer, i am getting an 8' x 10'/12' shed. I will be insulating the shed with 80mm Celotex and then plastering the walls and roof and usingan electric oil heater to warm the place at nights and winter. I am hoping this will be warm enough and not needing to double up on the vivs.


----------



## Skeet (Nov 25, 2010)

Not sure if either of you actually have a shed yet, but. The best sheds you can buy in a sensible price range (I Know, I have one and did the research) are Tiger Sheds, AKA Tiger Box.

Garden Sheds | Log Cabins | Wooden Sheds by Tiger Sheds


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2008)

thanks for that and for all of the pm's, ill keep you updates

roger


----------



## Spiff (Dec 3, 2010)

im in the process of starting my shed! im putting a thermometer in there while i have no insulation just to gauge what the inside temps are before i start and after i have insulated it just to see if it will be viable! also looking into getting a tube heater in there to bring the temps up. hopefully it should be ok with 35mm celotex? not going to plaster it though just lining it with 15 or 18mm plyboard and painting it! mine is a 6ftx6ft double door shed.


----------



## williamsom (Feb 24, 2009)

ur gonna need some air con in your shed mine is built the same and mine would be at 30.2 without any at the moment hope this helps


----------



## Spiff (Dec 3, 2010)

would external air vents work such as these?

Manrose 229 x 76mm Brick Vent Beige, 5020953931072

Manrose 229 x 76mm Adjustable Vent With Fly Screen White, 5020953930457

as im trying not to have any external gaps as i find that bees and wasps like wooden sheds?


----------



## williamsom (Feb 24, 2009)

they may work, ive found u can use the electric fans u use for reptiles to pull hot air out and cool air in


----------



## Spiff (Dec 3, 2010)

i was worrying that it wouldnt be warm enough in there and didnt think about cooling it down!


----------



## Phill_S (Aug 12, 2010)

I did a thread on my build, it might help a little?

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/577015-my-little-project.html


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2008)

thanks for all of your advice, hoping to start in a few weeks :2thumb:


----------

